# Over 35 countries to participate in 'Aman-17' naval exercise



## PDFChamp

This will be the largest exercise which started in 2007. latest Info I have is participation of 35 countries are confirmed. Dates are from Feb 10 - 14.

https://www.aman.paknavy.gov.pk/

Sri Lanka Navy ship SLNS Samudura leaves for Pakistan to take part in multi-nation naval exercise
Sat, Feb 4, 2017, 10:30 pm SL Time, ColomboPage News Desk, Sri Lanka.




Feb 04, Colombo: Sri Lanka Navy's Offshore Patrol Vessel, SLNS Samudura left for Pakistan from the Port of Colombo Friday evening (03) to take part in the multi-nation Naval Exercise '*AMAN*' in Pakistan.

SLNS Samudura is scheduled to arrive at the Port of Karachi on 09th February. The crew of Samudura joined the tour consists of 186 Sri Lankan naval personnel and 8 Maldivian National Defense Force personnel.

This is the 6th exercise of AMAN series. The objective of the exercise is to exchange naval experience and improve regional security. The exercise will encompass a wide variety of naval exercises and activities.

The forthcoming Aman 17 in the North Arabian Sea will be the best attended of the series, with the highest number of representation in any previous Aman exercise with ships, sea borne helicopters, long range surveillance aircraft, Special Operations Forces (SOF) and Explosive Ordinance Disposal (EOD) teams, and observers from different regional and extra regional countries

*Pak Navy starting multi-nations AMAN-17 Exercise*

By J. Choudhry/KARACHI: Pakistan Navy is starting Multinational Exercise AMAN-17 next month for which Navies of 71 countries have been extended invitation. The purpose of this multinational exercise is to strengthen naval capacity against piracy and terrorism.

Multinational Exercise AMAN-17 is scheduled from 10-14 February 2017 and *Navies from 35 countries have already confirmed their participation with ships, aircraft, SOF/EO/Marines Teams and observers in this exercise.*






File photos of previous Multinational Exercise AMAN _ Courtesy: Lieutenant Zobia, PR Department, Pakistan Navy, Karachi.

*EXERCISE OBJECTIVES:* The Exercise is to be planned with focused objectives, which are as under: Project positive image of Pakistan as a country contributing towards regional peace and stability;Consolidate PN’s position in the regional maritime arena;Enhancing interoperability with regional and extra regional navies thereby acting as a bridge between the regions;Display of united resolve against terrorism and crimes in maritime domain.

*CONCEPT: *The Exercise is to be designed to provide a common forum for: Information sharing, mutual understanding and identifying areas of common interests for group analysis and dialogues through International Maritime Conference; To develop and practice response tactics, techniques and procedures against asymmetric and traditional threats during sea phase of the exercise; Intermingling of multinationals with depiction of their respective cultures during cultural shows/ food galas.

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## WaLeEdK2

The isolation still hurts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great to see some chance for folks to practice with other navies get some exposure


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Hayeeee zalim isolate kar dala reyyyyyyyy.........
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAH820

so much isolation can't bear it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JustHappened

Gabya class frigate F-493 TCG _Gelibolu_ departed from Aksaz Naval Base, on 22nd January 2017 for a deployment in Gulf of Aden and adjacent seas.

Last Turkish ship to be dispatch to this region was TCG B_üyükada_ in October 2016. According to Turkish Navy press release TCG _Gelibolu_ will take part in Cutlass Express 2017 and *AMAN 17* naval exercises and will visit Djibouti, Karachi, Muscat, Jeddah.

The frigate will also contribute to anti-piracy operations of CTF-151.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ali_raza

can anyone ask some indians,on which level of isolation are we


----------



## Windjammer

*International naval exercise 'Aman-17' will be conducted in the Arabian Sea off the coast of Karachi from February 10-14, with more than 35 countries participating in the event, according to China.org.cn.*

Themed 'Together for peace', the 'Aman 17' naval exercise has helped clear the Arabian Sea of pirates, Commander Pakistan Fleets Vice Admiral Syed Arifullah Hussaini told a press conference in Karachi.

"These exercises help the participating countries come together and further their relations," he added.

The joint exercise will be conducted by navies from 12 countries including Australia, China, Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, Maldives, Pakistan, Russia, Sri Lanka, Turkey, the United Kingdom and the United States while envoys from 31 countries will observe the exercises.

The exercise will feature harbour and sea phases, during which participants will witness a variety of drills, where participants will witness a variety of exercises, including search and rescue operations, gunnery drills, anti-piracy demonstrations, replenishment at sea and maritime counter-terrorism demonstrations.

'Aman-17' will include ships, aircraft, helicopters, Special Operations Forces (SOF), Explosives Ordinance Disposal (EOD), marine teams and observers from regional as well extra-regional navies.

Pakistan has held Aman naval exercises every alternate year since 2007. The exercises aim to demonstrate the allied nations' capabilities to fight terrorism and other maritime threats, as well as to provide a platform for participants to hone their skills, and build cooperation and friendship to promote peace and stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Devil Soul

*Over 35 countries to participate in AMAN-17 Naval exercise*
By News Desk
Published: February 8, 2017
1SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




Special Services Group naval commandos in action during the first day of the Aman-11 multinational naval exercise. PHOTO: AFP

Over 35 countries will participate in the multi-national Naval exercise AMAN-17, to be held in Karachi.

Planned by the Pakistan Navy, AMAN drills are held every alternate year since 2007. The exercise’s goal is to boost inter-operability and demonstrate capabilities of the allied nations to fight terrorism and maritime threats.

This year’s AMAN-17 will be conducted in the North Arabian Sea from February 10 to February 14.

*Navy saves 18 fishermen from drowning near Ormara coast*

The international exercise will feature harbor and sea phases with a variety of activities, including search and rescue (SAR) operations, gunnery drills, anti-piracy demonstrations, replenishment at sea (RAS) and maritime counter-terrorism demonstrations, _China.org.nu_ reported.

Ships, aircrafts, helicopters, special operations forces, Explosives Ordinance Disposal (EOD), marine teams and observers navies will be present at the event.

*Two Chinese vessels arrive to secure Gwadar port*

Themed ‘together for peace”, it will be a platform for the participating navies to polish their skills and build cooperation and friendship to promote peace and stability in the region.

Australia, China, Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, Maldives, Pakistan, Russia, Sri Lanka, Turkey, the United Kingdom and the United States are some of the countries participating in the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## war&peace

Good..but it was 70 countries last time...why has the number been reduced has it to with logistic and management issues..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Damn, we are so isolated.....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## The Eagle

35 Countries, still a large number against the so-called claim of isolation etc. However, great to see such healthy and productive events that needs to be attended/arranged regularly and constantly to build expertise and perfection. On a side note, Pakistan Maritime Security Agency, arrested 13 Iranian Fishermen and 3 Boats near Jivani, Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## iLION12345_1

Looks like Indias " let's isolate Pakistan " plan hasn't ended yet , we are soooo isolated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

war&peace said:


> Good..but it was 70 countries last time...why has the number been reduced has it to with logistic and management issues..



lol 70 ? who told you this 

it started with 27 in 2007 and 2017's 35 is the highest number of countries participating to date. 70 was the invitation number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Windjammer said:


> *International naval exercise 'Aman-17' will be conducted in the Arabian Sea off the coast of Karachi from February 10-14, with more than 35 countries participating in the event, according to China.org.cn.*
> 
> Themed 'Together for peace', the 'Aman 17' naval exercise has helped clear the Arabian Sea of pirates, Commander Pakistan Fleets Vice Admiral Syed Arifullah Hussaini told a press conference in Karachi.
> 
> "These exercises help the participating countries come together and further their relations," he added.
> 
> The joint exercise will be conducted by navies from 12 countries including Australia, China, Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, Maldives, Pakistan, Russia, Sri Lanka, Turkey, the United Kingdom and the United States while envoys from 31 countries will observe the exercises.
> 
> The exercise will feature harbour and sea phases, during which participants will witness a variety of drills, where participants will witness a variety of exercises, including search and rescue operations, gunnery drills, anti-piracy demonstrations, replenishment at sea and maritime counter-terrorism demonstrations.
> 
> 'Aman-17' will include ships, aircraft, helicopters, Special Operations Forces (SOF), Explosives Ordinance Disposal (EOD), marine teams and observers from regional as well extra-regional navies.
> 
> Pakistan has held Aman naval exercises every alternate year since 2007. The exercises aim to demonstrate the allied nations' capabilities to fight terrorism and other maritime threats, as well as to provide a platform for participants to hone their skills, and build cooperation and friendship to promote peace and stability.





Devil Soul said:


> *Over 35 countries to participate in AMAN-17 Naval exercise*
> By News Desk
> Published: February 8, 2017
> 1SHARES
> SHARE TWEET EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Services Group naval commandos in action during the first day of the Aman-11 multinational naval exercise. PHOTO: AFP
> 
> Over 35 countries will participate in the multi-national Naval exercise AMAN-17, to be held in Karachi.
> 
> Planned by the Pakistan Navy, AMAN drills are held every alternate year since 2007. The exercise’s goal is to boost inter-operability and demonstrate capabilities of the allied nations to fight terrorism and maritime threats.
> 
> This year’s AMAN-17 will be conducted in the North Arabian Sea from February 10 to February 14.
> 
> *Navy saves 18 fishermen from drowning near Ormara coast*
> 
> The international exercise will feature harbor and sea phases with a variety of activities, including search and rescue (SAR) operations, gunnery drills, anti-piracy demonstrations, replenishment at sea (RAS) and maritime counter-terrorism demonstrations, _China.org.nu_ reported.
> 
> Ships, aircrafts, helicopters, special operations forces, Explosives Ordinance Disposal (EOD), marine teams and observers navies will be present at the event.
> 
> *Two Chinese vessels arrive to secure Gwadar port*
> 
> Themed ‘together for peace”, it will be a platform for the participating navies to polish their skills and build cooperation and friendship to promote peace and stability in the region.
> 
> Australia, China, Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, Maldives, Pakistan, Russia, Sri Lanka, Turkey, the United Kingdom and the United States are some of the countries participating in the exercise.


 any idea which ships we will be sending? and any pics?


----------



## war&peace

Salman Zahidi said:


> lol 70 ? who told you this
> 
> it started with 27 in 2007 and 2017's 35 is the highest number of countries participating to date. 70 was the invitation number.


There were a lot of thread here before last year that mentioned this number. Though 35 is still a large number and I personally think the best is if we hold a tri-nation naval exercise i.e. Pakistan, Turkey and China with full scale war simulation in IOR and including the use of strategic weapons..a comprehensive and intense exercise and then can be extended to include the other arms of the military with the use of C4I^2 and a coordinated defence.

This 35 nation exercise is good but it is too vast and perhaps not so much focussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H!TchHiker

Good to see the participation at large...


----------



## Windjammer

Blue Marlin said:


> any idea which ships we will be sending? and any pics?


Will post in due time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

war&peace said:


> Good..but it was 70 countries last time...why has the number been reduced has it to with logistic and management issues..



70 countries were invited...and it is expected that not everyone will join..sometimes it is just a diplomatic extension..for example we invited India to join CPEC..but in reality we know it cant happen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Windjammer said:


> Na Bahi, hum tu sirf unki daal ko tarka detey hai'n.


Khayal karein kahiin parathe main ched na hojae. They like it hole-free. XD


----------



## nomi007

are Russians are coming


----------



## Armstrong

@Fenrir why aren't you guys participating? 

Are you telling me that I'm not good enough for you? That I don't have what it takes to be a Submariner? 

You listen to me missy and you listen well, who whispered the masterplan in Nelson's ear at Trafalgar? Well I did. 

Who told Yamamoto that he ought to shave his head to look more menacing? Me. 

And above all who do you think won the Battle of Mon Calamari for the Rebellion? Akbar you say...pfftt...he was getting low on humidity and had to be sent to the sauna. I - yes...the Great, I, am who won the day for us. 

And the Vikings have the gall to say that Grand Admiral Armstrong the Indomitable's naval prowess isn't good enough for the Viking armada to join us. Why I've never been more insulted in my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Armstrong said:


> @Fenrir why aren't you guys participating?
> 
> Are you telling me that I'm not good enough for you? That I don't have what it takes to be a Submariner?
> 
> You listen to me missy and you listen well, who whispered the masterplan in Nelson's ear at Trafalgar? Well I did.
> 
> Who told Yamamoto that he ought to shave his head to look more menacing? Me.
> 
> And above all who do you think won the Battle of Mon Calamari for the Rebellion? Akbar you say...pfftt...he was getting low on humidity and had to be sent to the sauna. I - yes...the Great, I, am who won the day for us.
> 
> And the Vikings have the gall to say that Grand Admiral Armstrong the Indomitable's naval prowess isn't good enough for the Viking armada to join us. Why I've never been more insulted in my life.



Sir, are you that old I mean, we always reserved this seat for a person (Qaim Ali Shah) for such long life....... 

Just kidding..... Actually 35 countries list is not shared yet...

It is always a pleasure & fun to read your posts... Hope you are fine and best of luck with your mission (future plans actually).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Turkish frigate TCG Gelibolu (F-493) on its way to Pakistan for AMAN-17 after completing US-led Exercise Cutlass Express-17 in Djibouti. On its way to AMAN'17, TCG Gelibolu performed a PASSEX with Pakistani ship PNS Tarık (F-181).

During the maneuvers a TCG Gelibolu assigned SH-70 performed vertical replenishment on PNS Tarıq's deck.
































(COURTESY OF DZKK)

@Sinan @xenon54 @Combat-Master @T-123456 @cabatli_53 @Islamic faith&Secularism Guys look at the 3rd photo please. Do you see what I'm seeing? The Kayı Tribe's flag perhaps, or I could be blind as well.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
24


----------



## T-123456

Neptune said:


> Turkish frigate TCG Gelibolu (F-493) on its way to Pakistan for AMAN-17 after completing US-led Exercise Cutlass Express-17 in Djibouti. On its way to AMAN'17, TCG Gelibolu performed a PASSEX with Pakistani ship PNS Tarık (F-181).
> 
> During the maneuvers a TCG Gelibolu assigned SH-70 performed vertical replenishment on PNS Tarıq's deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (COURTESY OF DZKK)
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54 @Combat-Master @T-123456 @cabatli_53 @Islamic faith&Secularism Guys look at the 3rd photo please. Do you see what I'm seeing? The Kayı Tribe's flag perhaps, or I could be blind as well.


Sure looks like it,my ancestors are from the Kayi tribe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Neptune said:


> Turkish frigate TCG Gelibolu (F-493) on its way to Pakistan for AMAN-17 after completing US-led Exercise Cutlass Express-17 in Djibouti. On its way to AMAN'17, TCG Gelibolu performed a PASSEX with Pakistani ship PNS Tarık (F-181).
> 
> During the maneuvers a TCG Gelibolu assigned SH-70 performed vertical replenishment on PNS Tarıq's deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (COURTESY OF DZKK)
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54 @Combat-Master @T-123456 @cabatli_53 @Islamic faith&Secularism Guys look at the 3rd photo please. Do you see what I'm seeing? The Kayı Tribe's flag perhaps, or I could be blind as well.


Mission accomplished, Indian ocean is Turkic.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Eagle

Neptune said:


> Turkish frigate TCG Gelibolu (F-493) on its way to Pakistan for AMAN-17 after completing US-led Exercise Cutlass Express-17 in Djibouti. On its way to AMAN'17, TCG Gelibolu performed a PASSEX with Pakistani ship PNS Tarık (F-181).
> 
> During the maneuvers a TCG Gelibolu assigned SH-70 performed vertical replenishment on PNS Tarıq's deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (COURTESY OF DZKK)
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54 @Combat-Master @T-123456 @cabatli_53 @Islamic faith&Secularism Guys look at the 3rd photo please. Do you see what I'm seeing? The Kayı Tribe's flag perhaps, or I could be blind as well.



Welcome brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

It will be a good opportunity for yanks, Russians and Chinese to come down and be under one roof. Pakistan has always been the bridge for powers to be. While the little minions and wannabes can see from distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

@Oscar @TaimiKhan @Jungibaaz 

https://defence.pk/threads/over-35-...-17-naval-exercise.476863/page-2#post-9186150

Kindly merge above mentioned thread here as would be easy to follow at single place. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawad alam

*Himmat ka aalam, Allah ka karam, Moujon pay qadam
Go Go Go Pakistan Navy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

ISPR Official:

A media brief was held at PN Fleet Headquarters today in connection with Pakistan Navy’s multinational exercise AMAN 2017. Commander Pakistan Fleet Vice Admiral Arifullah Hussaini addressed the media and gave details of the exercise.

Commander Pakistan Fleet said that traditionally, threats to the maritime security arise from the regional conflicts and political interests. These new security challenges have also changed the maritime environment. Today, threats such as piracy, human smuggling and drug trafficking etc have made the security of Indian Ocean more complex. In this changing scenario, maritime security challenges need to be focused collectively by the international community as no country can counter these challenges single handedly. Therefore, to meet these growing challenges, we need cooperation and mutual trust at regional and international level.

Admiral Hussaini said that Pakistan, due to its geographical location; being situated at the crossroad of three important regions of Middle East, Central Asia and South Asia and for its vicinity to the global energy highway, Gulf of Oman and Strait of Hormuz, is considered an important country. Furthermore, with the inception of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and Gwadar Port, maritime activity in the North Arabian Sea is likely to be increased manifold.

Commander Pakistan Fleet said that for regional maritime security, Pakistan Navy strengthened its relations with its allies and by means of its sincere efforts at the international level, also ensured the safety of sea traders. Under the fold of Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP) in the North Arabian Sea, we were the first to join Task Force – 150, which is intended for eradicating terrorism, illegal human, drugs and arms trafficking in the maritime domain. Let me tell you that in 2009, according to the resolutions of United Nations, Pakistan Navy along with other reputed naval forces, joined CTF-151 which is meant to counter piracy. Besides North Arabian Sea, Pakistan Navy ships are also ensuring free sea trade in the waters of Gulf of Aden.

With all these efforts, Pakistan Navy has been regularly organizing Multinational naval exercise AMAN. This exercise will provide an opportunity to gather international maritime community at one platform to promote peace and stability. The exercise includes present day maritime operations as well as professional and cultural activities ashore.

Admiral Hussaini apprised the audience that multinational naval exercise AMAN 17 has been divided into two phases i.e Harbour and Sea phases. Harbour phase includes flag hoisting ceremony at the onset of the exercise wherein flags of all participating countries will be hoisted. This phase will be followed by visits of participants from all countries to each others’ ships, meetings of senior officers and representatives of all participating countries with Pakistani high officials, sports fixtures between teams of participating countries and cultural show to highlight their culture, International Maritime Counter Terrorism Demo, International Bands Display and above all an International Maritime Conference in which participants from various countries will present their research papers. In addition, different meetings for preparation of two-day sea exercise are also included in the harbour phase, he added.

On conclusion of harbour phase, sea phase commences in which basic and high level exercises will be conducted wherein, ships, aircraft, helicopters and special operations forces will participate in diversified sea based activities including Gunnery Firings, Rocket Depth Charge Firing, Anti Piracy Demonstrations, Replenishment at Sea and Fly Past. International Fleet Review by all participating ships will formally culminate the exercise.

Dwelling upon the aims and objectives of the exercise, the Admiral said that the primary objective of this exercise is to have a platform which can promote mutual understanding and interests. In addition, the exercise is intended to devise procedures and techniques against conventional and non conventional threats. Previously, four exercises of AMAN series have been organized in 2007, 2009, 2011 and 2013 in which large number of ships, Special Operation Forces (SOF) and observers from leading navies of the region/world participated.

The current exercise is the fifth of the series, being held from 10-14 February 2017, in which 37 countries are participating. With Pakistan the host country, other participating countries are Australia, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Brazil, China, Denmark, Egypt, France, Indonesia, Iran, Italy, Japan, Kazakhstan, Kuwait, Malaysia, Maldives, Morocco, Myanmar, Nigeria, North Sudan, Oman, Philippines, Poland, Qatar, Russia, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, South Korea, Sri Lanka, Tanzania, Turkey, Turkmenistan, UAE, UK and USA. Out of 15 ships, China, USA and Russia are participating with three ships each, while one each from Turkey, Great Britain, Indonesia, Sri Lanka and Australia. In addition, two P3C Orion aircraft from Japan, five helicopters (accompanying ships of eight of these countries), 11 Special Operations Forces and Explosive Ordnance Disposal and Marines teams arriving from China, Indonesia, Malaysia, Maldives, Nigeria, Russia, Sri Lanka, Turkey, Great Britain and USA are also participating along with delegates from participating countries. 

Presence of these friendly navies from all over the world is a manifestation of firm resolve of international community towards peace and stability in the Indian Ocean. Active participation of these countries along with their naval forces is indicative of our professional capabilities. The Admiral said that conduct of this Multinational naval exercise AMAN 17, will further strengthen relations of Pakistan Navy with regional and extra regional countries.

********


----------



## Fawad alam




----------



## The Eagle

ISPR Official:

A media brief was held at PN Fleet Headquarters today in connection with Pakistan Navy’s multinational exercise AMAN 2017. Commander Pakistan Fleet Vice Admiral Arifullah Hussaini addressed the media and gave details of the exercise.

Commander Pakistan Fleet said that traditionally, threats to the maritime security arise from the regional conflicts and political interests. These new security challenges have also changed the maritime environment. Today, threats such as piracy, human smuggling and drug trafficking etc have made the security of Indian Ocean more complex. In this changing scenario, maritime security challenges need to be focused collectively by the international community as no country can counter these challenges single handedly. Therefore, to meet these growing challenges, we need cooperation and mutual trust at regional and international level.

Admiral Hussaini said that Pakistan, due to its geographical location; being situated at the crossroad of three important regions of Middle East, Central Asia and South Asia and for its vicinity to the global energy highway, Gulf of Oman and Strait of Hormuz, is considered an important country. Furthermore, with the inception of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and Gwadar Port, maritime activity in the North Arabian Sea is likely to be increased manifold.

Commander Pakistan Fleet said that for regional maritime security, Pakistan Navy strengthened its relations with its allies and by means of its sincere efforts at the international level, also ensured the safety of sea traders. Under the fold of Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP) in the North Arabian Sea, we were the first to join Task Force – 150, which is intended for eradicating terrorism, illegal human, drugs and arms trafficking in the maritime domain. Let me tell you that in 2009, according to the resolutions of United Nations, Pakistan Navy along with other reputed naval forces, joined CTF-151 which is meant to counter piracy. Besides North Arabian Sea, Pakistan Navy ships are also ensuring free sea trade in the waters of Gulf of Aden.

With all these efforts, Pakistan Navy has been regularly organizing Multinational naval exercise AMAN. This exercise will provide an opportunity to gather international maritime community at one platform to promote peace and stability. The exercise includes present day maritime operations as well as professional and cultural activities ashore.

Admiral Hussaini apprised the audience that multinational naval exercise AMAN 17 has been divided into two phases i.e Harbour and Sea phases. Harbour phase includes flag hoisting ceremony at the onset of the exercise wherein flags of all participating countries will be hoisted. This phase will be followed by visits of participants from all countries to each others’ ships, meetings of senior officers and representatives of all participating countries with Pakistani high officials, sports fixtures between teams of participating countries and cultural show to highlight their culture, International Maritime Counter Terrorism Demo, International Bands Display and above all an International Maritime Conference in which participants from various countries will present their research papers. In addition, different meetings for preparation of two-day sea exercise are also included in the harbour phase, he added.

On conclusion of harbour phase, sea phase commences in which basic and high level exercises will be conducted wherein, ships, aircraft, helicopters and special operations forces will participate in diversified sea based activities including Gunnery Firings, Rocket Depth Charge Firing, Anti Piracy Demonstrations, Replenishment at Sea and Fly Past. International Fleet Review by all participating ships will formally culminate the exercise.

Dwelling upon the aims and objectives of the exercise, the Admiral said that the primary objective of this exercise is to have a platform which can promote mutual understanding and interests. In addition, the exercise is intended to devise procedures and techniques against conventional and non conventional threats. Previously, four exercises of AMAN series have been organized in 2007, 2009, 2011 and 2013 in which large number of ships, Special Operation Forces (SOF) and observers from leading navies of the region/world participated.

The current exercise is the fifth of the series, being held from 10-14 February 2017, in which 37 countries are participating. With Pakistan the host country, other participating countries are Australia, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Brazil, China, Denmark, Egypt, France, Indonesia, Iran, Italy, Japan, Kazakhstan, Kuwait, Malaysia, Maldives, Morocco, Myanmar, Nigeria, North Sudan, Oman, Philippines, Poland, Qatar, Russia, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, South Korea, Sri Lanka, Tanzania, Turkey, Turkmenistan, UAE, UK and USA. Out of 15 ships, China, USA and Russia are participating with three ships each, while one each from Turkey, Great Britain, Indonesia, Sri Lanka and Australia. In addition, two P3C Orion aircraft from Japan, five helicopters (accompanying ships of eight of these countries), 11 Special Operations Forces and Explosive Ordnance Disposal and Marines teams arriving from China, Indonesia, Malaysia, Maldives, Nigeria, Russia, Sri Lanka, Turkey, Great Britain and USA are also participating along with delegates from participating countries. 

Presence of these friendly navies from all over the world is a manifestation of firm resolve of international community towards peace and stability in the Indian Ocean. Active participation of these countries along with their naval forces is indicative of our professional capabilities. The Admiral said that conduct of this Multinational naval exercise AMAN 17, will further strengthen relations of Pakistan Navy with regional and extra regional countries.

********

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fawad alam



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

STOP IT! THE ISOLATION IS KILLING MEEEEE!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

Neptune said:


> Turkish frigate TCG Gelibolu (F-493) on its way to Pakistan for AMAN-17 after completing US-led Exercise Cutlass Express-17 in Djibouti. On its way to AMAN'17, TCG Gelibolu performed a PASSEX with Pakistani ship PNS Tarık (F-181).
> 
> During the maneuvers a TCG Gelibolu assigned SH-70 performed vertical replenishment on PNS Tarıq's deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (COURTESY OF DZKK)
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54 @Combat-Master @T-123456 @cabatli_53 @Islamic faith&Secularism Guys look at the 3rd photo please. Do you see what I'm seeing? The Kayı Tribe's flag perhaps, or I could be blind as well.



Now thats called an aswesome entry. Way to go Turkish brothers.
Pakistan'a hoş geldiniz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

somebozo said:


> 70 countries were invited...and it is expected that not everyone will join..sometimes it is just a diplomatic extension..for example we invited India to join CPEC..but in reality we know it cant happen!


I think you are right...so there was this number which got stuck in my memory  but I mean even 35 is not a small number rather it is huge and a challenge to manage.


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1199712770124156

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Neptune

The higher the number of participants are, the more it leaps into a diplomatic contest than a naval exercise. Thats one hidden reality about naval exercises like AMAN'17 or our DAVET. As a matter of fact, they are quite an effective tool for one's foreign policy regardless of the size of the host nation's navy. Thats what Pakistan's aiming for, to diplomatically prove Indian "isolation" claim in a very practical way to show that it is not even a nonsense but also a joke. Otherwise, lets not embrace ourselves that there'll be some real action in a exercise that US, Russia and China are taking part of. In that regard AMAN has always been a successful exercise even if it goes by just ships passing one another. Because exercises like these don't have military, geopolitical objectives only. But rather they tend to give diplomatic response.

Today, we don't really see any "joint training" in exercises unless its NATO or bilateral like the one Pakistan has with Turkey or China.

What I would like to point out is that; I wish that AMAN 17 will reach to its expectations both militarily and politically. But as some few members have pointed it out way before, we obviously lack cooperation between our naval forces, today. especially when its compared to that of PAF's and TURAF's, despite the fact that navy is priory no 2 after the army in Turkey.

Also, the shape of naval exercises need to change, globally. Today, warships are taking even greater roles in foreign affairs and intelligence gathering. Asymmetric Warfare at sea is being underestimated by politicians right now but we as sailors have seen what they are capable of recently in Yemen when they attacked that Saudi naval vessel. Terrorists now have access to antiship missiles deployed and launched from the coastlines. We need exercises to adopt these conditions. These are very soft and easy to agree for drills when compared to conventional exercises where we refrain from getting others to learn our tactics.

Pakistan's location at sea; unfortunately poses all these newly emerged threats. Unless we really start doing something about it, more sailors will loose their lives.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
14


----------



## Blue Marlin

anyone got a full list of the 35 countries?


----------



## untitled

Blue Marlin said:


> anyone got a full list of the 35 countries?


You can start counting the flags in the pictures above bro


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

The Russians, Chinese (3), Turkish (1), Australian, Indonesia & Sri Lankan have reached.





_All these Navies are coming to isolate Pakistan._

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Taygibay

Blue Marlin said:


> anyone got a full list of the 35 countries?



The joint exercise will be conducted by navies from 12 countries including Australia, China, Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, Maldives, Pakistan, Russia, Sri Lanka, Turkey, the United Kingdom and the United States while envoys from 31 countries will observe the exercises, according to China.org.cn.
https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/hea...istans-aman-17-naval-exercise-in-arabian-sea/

or in post #26 by my buddy The Eagle :
https://defence.pk/threads/over-35-...-17-naval-exercise.476863/page-2#post-9186628

Cheers mate, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saaju

Isolation .. Isolation .. And isolation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chandrak

I S I said:


> Kiun Indians ka _Aman_ kharaab karte ho bhai_._


@The Eagle


----------



## -SINAN-

saaju said:


> Isolation .. Isolation .. And isolation


What's with this "Isolation" you guys keep talking about ?


----------



## chandrak

@The Eagle @HRK their are many here trying to derail the thread and trolling in ur presence..
Does the rule book only apply to me? I got even a negetive rating ..
Waiting for ur rply.


----------



## saaju

Sinan said:


> What's with this "Isolation" you guys keep talking about ?



According to our beloved neighbor we are isolated in the world .And They are officially working on a strategy to furthur isolate Pakistan
.. But the results are quite opposite

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

chandrak said:


> @The Eagle


What happened?


----------



## -SINAN-

saaju said:


> According to our beloved neighbor we are isolated in the world .And They are officially working on a strategy to furthur isolate Pakistan
> .. But the results are quite opposite




Yeah, should have guessed that.... Indians and their fantasies.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Blue Marlin

Taygibay said:


> The joint exercise will be conducted by navies from 12 countries including Australia, China, Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, Maldives, Pakistan, Russia, Sri Lanka, Turkey, the United Kingdom and the United States while envoys from 31 countries will observe the exercises, according to China.org.cn.
> https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/hea...istans-aman-17-naval-exercise-in-arabian-sea/
> 
> or in post #26 by my buddy The Eagle :
> https://defence.pk/threads/over-35-...-17-naval-exercise.476863/page-2#post-9186628
> 
> Cheers mate, Tay.


cheers amigo i never knew i could get 12 of these countries just by readin and article?

i looked at the flags.
@Rashid Mahmood and idea what ship/s were sending? type 23's perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

chandrak said:


> @The Eagle





chandrak said:


> @The Eagle @HRK their are many here trying to derail the thread and trolling in ur presence..
> Does the rule book only apply to me? I got even a negetive rating ..
> Waiting for ur rply.



First of all, just report the post if you found offensive or against the Forum Rules and move-on without quoting or tagging anyone that Mod team will take care of the matter. Also, there are no difference in rules despite the flag. I wasn't around as you tagged but reporting would be effective and rest about your rating, you can discuss the same by posting the matter in GHQ under Management Board Section, for review & discussion. 

Have a nice day,


----------



## Jinn Baba

Wow! Where else would you get this opportunity - China and Russia participating with USA, UK and Japan  

The Indians are really missing out on this one, this is one exercise it would really have been in their benefit to participate in. 

But sorry, YOU'RE NOT WELCOME


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

How many? Navies - 30 ?








30 is a rather large number of navies of world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Participation details of different countries are as follows:

1. USA Navy has participated in AMAN 09, AMAN 11 with naval assets and Special Operation Forces during AMAN 07. This year, USA Navy is participating with 04 Naval ships namely USS AMELIA EARHART, USCGS MAUI, USCGSAQUIDNEK and USS TYPHOON.

2. Chinese (PLA) Navy has been an active participant in all AMAN exercises. It has participated in AMAN 07, AMAN 11 and AMAN 13 with naval assets where as in AMAN 09 it participated with Special Operation Forces team. In AMAN 17, Chinese Navy is participating with 03 ships namely HARBIN DDG 112, HANDAN FFG 575 and DONGPHINGU AO 960 with Senior Capt. Bai Yaoping its Mission Commander.

3. Russian Navy is participating in this series of exercises for the very first time with 03 ships namely SEVEROMORSK, ALTAY Tug boat and DUBNA tanker. Its Special Operations, Forces are also part of this exercise. The Russian contingent's mission commander is Capt. Stanislav R VARIK.

4. Japanese Navy is participating for the 4th time in this series of exercises with their 02 P3C Orian aircraft led by Commander Daigo Tsubokura.

5. Australian Navy is also participating for the 4th time in this exercise with naval assets. This year its ship HMAS ARUNTA is arriving to participate in the exercise led by Commander Cameron Steil, Ran.

6. Indonesian Navy is participating in this series of exercises for the 2nd time. It has earlier participated in AMAN 09. Indonesian Navy ship KRI SULTAN ISKANDARMUDA is led by Commander Rio Henry Muko Yumm as its Mission Commander.

7. Turkish Navy has participated in previous exercises with their Special Operation Forces teams. Turkish Navy is taking part in the exercise for the first time with Ships. Turkish ship TCG GELIBOLU is commanded by Commander Ali Tuna Baysal.

8. Sri Lankan Navy is participating for the 2nd time with its assets. Earlier, they have participated in AMAN 13. Sri Lankan Navy Ship SLS SAMUDRA is commanded by Capt. JP Premaratne .

9. Royal British Navy has participated previously in AMAN 07, AMAN 09 and AMAN 13.This is their 4th participation in this series of exercises. HMS DARING will join the exercise this year commanded by Commander M J C Hember Mam. The Mission Commander from Royal British Navy is AVM Ed Stringer.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Blue Marlin

truthseeker2010 said:


> 9. Royal British Navy has participated previously in AMAN 07, AMAN 09 and AMAN 13.This is their 4th participation in this series of exercises. *HMS DARING *will join the exercise this year commanded by Commander M J C Hember Mam. The Mission Commander from Royal British Navy is AVM Ed Stringer.


thanks,
hms daring will be taking part, the type 45 destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Sloth 22

truthseeker2010 said:


> Participation details of different countries are as follows:
> 
> 1. USA Navy has participated in AMAN 09, AMAN 11 with naval assets and Special Operation Forces during AMAN 07. This year, USA Navy is participating with 04 Naval ships namely USS AMELIA EARHART, USCGS MAUI, USCGSAQUIDNEK and USS TYPHOON.
> 
> 2. Chinese (PLA) Navy has been an active participant in all AMAN exercises. It has participated in AMAN 07, AMAN 11 and AMAN 13 with naval assets where as in AMAN 09 it participated with Special Operation Forces team. In AMAN 17, Chinese Navy is participating with 03 ships namely HARBIN DDG 112, HANDAN FFG 575 and DONGPHINGU AO 960 with Senior Capt. Bai Yaoping its Mission Commander.
> 
> 3. Russian Navy is participating in this series of exercises for the very first time with 03 ships namely SEVEROMORSK, ALTAY Tug boat and DUBNA tanker. Its Special Operations, Forces are also part of this exercise. The Russian contingent's mission commander is Capt. Stanislav R VARIK.
> 
> 4. Japanese Navy is participating for the 4th time in this series of exercises with their 02 P3C Orian aircraft led by Commander Daigo Tsubokura.
> 
> 5. Australian Navy is also participating for the 4th time in this exercise with naval assets. This year its ship HMAS ARUNTA is arriving to participate in the exercise led by Commander Cameron Steil, Ran.
> 
> 6. Indonesian Navy is participating in this series of exercises for the 2nd time. It has earlier participated in AMAN 09. Indonesian Navy ship KRI SULTAN ISKANDARMUDA is led by Commander Rio Henry Muko Yumm as its Mission Commander.
> 
> 7. Turkish Navy has participated in previous exercises with their Special Operation Forces teams. Turkish Navy is taking part in the exercise for the first time with Ships. Turkish ship TCG GELIBOLU is commanded by Commander Ali Tuna Baysal.
> 
> 8. Sri Lankan Navy is participating for the 2nd time with its assets. Earlier, they have participated in AMAN 13. Sri Lankan Navy Ship SLS SAMUDRA is commanded by Capt. JP Premaratne .
> 
> 9. Royal British Navy has participated previously in AMAN 07, AMAN 09 and AMAN 13.This is their 4th participation in this series of exercises. HMS DARING will join the exercise this year commanded by Commander M J C Hember Mam. The Mission Commander from Royal British Navy is AVM Ed Stringer.



3 Destroyers, 3 Frigates, 1 Corvette, 4 Patrol Vessels, 2 Oiler/Tanker, 1 Tug and 1 Logistics Vessel. 

In addition to 2 P3C and 5 Helicopters. 

Can you provide the list of Pakistani Navy Ships participating ?


----------



## S.Y.A

Blue Marlin said:


> thanks,
> hms daring will be taking part, the type 45 destroyer.


The most advanced and heavily armed ship in this exercise. Great to see it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

This exercise will be very interesting ..

US-Russia-China-Japan 
and many more, but are we missing something ? Oh yes Super Powa


----------



## Blue Marlin

S.Y.A said:


> The most advanced and heavily armed ship in this exercise. Great to see it here.


the most advanced and yeah that include the arleigh burke class destroyers too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

truthseeker2010 said:


> Participation details of different countries are as follows:
> 
> 1. USA Navy has participated in AMAN 09, AMAN 11 with naval assets and Special Operation Forces during AMAN 07. This year, USA Navy is participating with 04 Naval ships namely USS AMELIA EARHART, USCGS MAUI, USCGSAQUIDNEK and USS TYPHOON.
> 
> 2. Chinese (PLA) Navy has been an active participant in all AMAN exercises. It has participated in AMAN 07, AMAN 11 and AMAN 13 with naval assets where as in AMAN 09 it participated with Special Operation Forces team. In AMAN 17, Chinese Navy is participating with 03 ships namely HARBIN DDG 112, HANDAN FFG 575 and DONGPHINGU AO 960 with Senior Capt. Bai Yaoping its Mission Commander.
> 
> 3. Russian Navy is participating in this series of exercises for the very first time with 03 ships namely SEVEROMORSK, ALTAY Tug boat and DUBNA tanker. Its Special Operations, Forces are also part of this exercise. The Russian contingent's mission commander is Capt. Stanislav R VARIK.
> 
> 4. Japanese Navy is participating for the 4th time in this series of exercises with their 02 P3C Orian aircraft led by Commander Daigo Tsubokura.
> 
> 5. Australian Navy is also participating for the 4th time in this exercise with naval assets. This year its ship HMAS ARUNTA is arriving to participate in the exercise led by Commander Cameron Steil, Ran.
> 
> 6. Indonesian Navy is participating in this series of exercises for the 2nd time. It has earlier participated in AMAN 09. Indonesian Navy ship KRI SULTAN ISKANDARMUDA is led by Commander Rio Henry Muko Yumm as its Mission Commander.
> 
> 7. Turkish Navy has participated in previous exercises with their Special Operation Forces teams. Turkish Navy is taking part in the exercise for the first time with Ships. Turkish ship TCG GELIBOLU is commanded by Commander Ali Tuna Baysal.
> 
> 8. Sri Lankan Navy is participating for the 2nd time with its assets. Earlier, they have participated in AMAN 13. Sri Lankan Navy Ship SLS SAMUDRA is commanded by Capt. JP Premaratne .
> 
> 9. Royal British Navy has participated previously in AMAN 07, AMAN 09 and AMAN 13.This is their 4th participation in this series of exercises. HMS DARING will join the exercise this year commanded by Commander M J C Hember Mam. The Mission Commander from Royal British Navy is AVM Ed Stringer.



As per deployment report, in addition to SAT operatives, TCG Gelibolu also maintains one EOD team and one Naval Infantry VBSS team.


----------



## Serpentine

US navy, Russian navy, Chinese navy, Iranian navy and Saudi navy are apparently participating. Hoping this exercise goes well till the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Erl

Serpentine said:


> US navy, Russian navy, Chinese navy, Iranian navy and Saudi navy are apparently participating. Hoping this exercise goes well till the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Turkish Frigate FFG-8 and Russian Destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue Marlin

ghazi52 said:


> Turkish Frigate FFG-8 and Russian Destroyer.


got any pics of hms daring? according to your media its in karachi.
and the ship behind the russain one is not turkish its a chinese type 54a, the radar is a give away

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IceCold

This is a lot of fire power. Not sure if pirates really want to take them on. 
On topic this exercise does show the increasing Pakistani clout in the international arena. The most important aspect is that we have convinced the Russians to join in. The relations between the 2 countries seems to be going in the positive direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RadioactiveFriends



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Windjammer said:


> *International naval exercise 'Aman-17' will be conducted in the Arabian Sea off the coast of Karachi from February 10-14, with more than 35 countries participating in the event, according to China.org.cn.*
> 
> Themed 'Together for peace', the 'Aman 17' naval exercise has helped clear the Arabian Sea of pirates, Commander Pakistan Fleets Vice Admiral Syed Arifullah Hussaini told a press conference in Karachi.
> 
> "These exercises help the participating countries come together and further their relations," he added.
> 
> The joint exercise will be conducted by navies from 12 countries including Australia, China, Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, Maldives, Pakistan, Russia, Sri Lanka, Turkey, the United Kingdom and the United States while envoys from 31 countries will observe the exercises.
> 
> The exercise will feature harbour and sea phases, during which participants will witness a variety of drills, where participants will witness a variety of exercises, including search and rescue operations, gunnery drills, anti-piracy demonstrations, replenishment at sea and maritime counter-terrorism demonstrations.
> 
> 'Aman-17' will include ships, aircraft, helicopters, Special Operations Forces (SOF), Explosives Ordinance Disposal (EOD), marine teams and observers from regional as well extra-regional navies.
> 
> Pakistan has held Aman naval exercises every alternate year since 2007. The exercises aim to demonstrate the allied nations' capabilities to fight terrorism and other maritime threats, as well as to provide a platform for participants to hone their skills, and build cooperation and friendship to promote peace and stability.


any pakistani frigates taking part?



Neptune said:


> Turkish frigate TCG Gelibolu (F-493) on its way to Pakistan for AMAN-17 after completing US-led Exercise Cutlass Express-17 in Djibouti. On its way to AMAN'17, TCG Gelibolu performed a PASSEX with Pakistani ship PNS Tarık (F-181).
> 
> During the maneuvers a TCG Gelibolu assigned SH-70 performed vertical replenishment on PNS Tarıq's deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (COURTESY OF DZKK)
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54 @Combat-Master @T-123456 @cabatli_53 @Islamic faith&Secularism Guys look at the 3rd photo please. Do you see what I'm seeing? The Kayı Tribe's flag perhaps, or I could be blind as well.


"HOOD IS FOREVER" xD indeed brother indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Bajwa

That sounds the Pakistan Navy Professionalism to host worlds one of the biggest naval exercise nor than just talking crap and disastrous like neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Serpentine said:


> US navy, Russian navy, Chinese navy, Iranian navy and Saudi navy are apparently participating. Hoping this exercise goes well till the end.


& Kids that's how WWIII started. 

But no seriously hope this exercise helps in bringing peace between the participating countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Blue Marlin said:


> thanks,
> hms daring will be taking part, the type 45 destroyer.


Here is your Ship Pal.








S.Y.A said:


> The most advanced and heavily armed ship in this exercise. Great to see it here.





Blue Marlin said:


> got any pics of hms daring? according to your media its in karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Blue Marlin

Tipu7 said:


> Here is your Ship Pal.
> 
> View attachment 375909


now thats more like it.
any more............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Royal Australian Navy frigate HMAS Arunta arrives at the Port of Karachi to participate in Pakistan's International Naval Exercise AMAN 17

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Starlord said:


> This exercise will be very interesting ..
> 
> US-Russia-China-Japan
> and many more, but are we missing something ? Oh yes Super Powa




Someone didnt get the invitation card to join the party and now sulking  


http://www.dawn.com/news/1313901/as-russian-submarine-ship-docks-in-pakistan-india-calls-it-normal

*As Russian submarine ship docks in Pakistan, India calls it normal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

i have never seen such isolation before

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I S I

Imran Khan said:


> i have never seen such isolation before


Wait for more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Imran Khan said:


> i have never seen such isolation before


ohh you poor thing.


----------



## AntiToxic

What happend to 35 countries ?? now it says only 9 countries?


----------



## YeBeWarned

AntiToxic said:


> What happend to 35 countries ?? now it says only 9 countries?



27 countries are there as Observers..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Bahariya Aman Exercise 2017..






.





British Navy ship, the HMS Daring arrives for Aman-17 exercise. ─ Photo courtesy British High Commission






British Navy ship, the HMS Daring arrives for Aman-17 exercise. ─ Photo courtesy British High Commission






British Navy ship, the HMS Daring arrives for Aman-17 exercise. ─ Photo courtesy British High Commission






British Navy ship, the HMS Daring arrives for Aman-17 exercise. ─ Photo courtesy British High Commission






24th division of Chinese Navy fleet reaches Karachi port. ─ Photo courtesy People's Daily, China






24th division of Chinese Navy fleet reaches Karachi port. ─ Photo courtesy People's Daily, China






Shadows cast on ground as servicemen carry national flags of participating countries during the opening ceremony of Pakistan Navy’s Multinational Exercise AMAN-17. —Reuters






Navy personnel stand guard during a flag-hoisting ceremony for the navy's Multinational Exercise AMAN-17. —AFP






Servicemen march after hoisting the national flags of participating countries during the opening ceremony of AMAN-17. —Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## AlyxMS

DDG-112?

Come on it's just a type 052, not even a 052B. Even that 054A looked flashier.

Hope we can send Type 055 and 052Ds for AMAN-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Just like old times


----------



## Centurion2016

Nice work guys.

good pictures


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

isolation


----------



## ghazi52

Anti Terror Skills Demonstrated at International Aman 2017 Naval Exercises being hosted by Pakistan Navy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

man, the type 45s are lookers, they sport quite a sophisticated design.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well they provided some coverage on one of TV channels today , an interview with a british officer who was at the Aman gathering. 

The lady asked him his view on the region etc and the Man was quite excited to participate in the Multi national initiative , and certainly was impressed with security at the Port for their crew etc. 

The TV interviewer was a bit savvy and threw in a cricket question , when can we see England back in Pakistan and the officer handled the answer with class , very soon he said. As security situation is fantastic


----------



## Gibbs

*Commander of the Navy Chief Guest at two major events at AMAN-2017 in Pakistan
*
The Commander of the Navy, Vice Admiral Ravindra Wijegunaratne who is on an official visit to Pakistan, was the Chief Guest at two important events; the 7th International Maritime Conference and the International Bands Display and Maritime Counter Terrorism Demonstration, held in parallel with the Multinational Exercise AMAN-17 yesterday (11).

Prior to attending the above events Vice Admiral Wijegunaratne called on the Chief of the Naval Staff of the Pakistan Navy, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah and they shared a light moment. Subsequently, Admiral Zakaullah accompanied the Commander of the Sri Lanka Navy to the rest of the events lined up for the day.

Commencing a string of events scheduled for the day, an International Bands Display was presented by the bands of participating countries of AMAN 17, aiming to connect the countries through cultural heritage as well. The military bands from Sri Lanka and of Pakistan Army, Pakistan Air Force and Pakistan Navy played a mix of their traditional and military tunes on this occasion. The enchanting melodies mesmerized the audience and were really appreciated by the crowds. The event was also attended by the Chief of the Naval Staff of the Pakistan Navy, senior officers from the armed forces of Pakistan and participating countries.

The Band Display was followed by an impressive Maritime Counter Terrorism Demonstration presented by Special Operations Forces of Pakistan Navy and participating countries, at Manora. The counter terrorism demonstrated was a fine display of strength and specialized skills by Special Operations Forces of Pakistan Navy and participating countries to counter acts of maritime terrorism, refine special operating procedures, exchange of professional expertise and to enhance interoperability with participating SOF teams.

Meanwhile, the 7th International Maritime Conference (IMC 2017) which is scheduled to be held from 11th to 13th February at NCMPR, Bahria University, Karachi, saw the successful culmination of its first stage yesterday (11). The highlight of the event was the presence of more than thirty five navies, eminent speakers and delegates across the globe. Commander of the Sri Lanka Navy graced today’s conference as the Chief Guest and delivered a speech to the scholarly gathering as well. This major event was attended by the Chief of the Naval Staff of the Pakistan Navy, foreign delegates, senior officers and a host of distinguished scholars.




































http://news.navy.lk/eventnews/2017/02/12/201702120615/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WarFariX

Part 1




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1203768369718596

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

part 2




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1203878909707542





Part 3




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1203816919713741





Part 4




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1204002076361892

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831531269653663744


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mugwop

*



*

*Naval exercise AMAN 2017 continues in Karachi*
*



*
*KARACHI: *
*Multinational naval exercise AMAN 2017 continued in the Arabian Sea on third day on Sunday. *
*Special Operations Forces of the Pakistan Navy and participating countries have so far presented impressive maritime counterterrorism exercises.
The exercises, a fine display of strength and specialised skills to counter acts of maritime terrorism, refine special operating procedures, exchange of professional expertise and to enhance interoperability with participating Special Operations Forces teams.
*
*Anti-terror skills demonstrated during Aman-2017 exercise
*
KARACHI: An impressive demonstration of counterterrorism skills along with a performance of military bands was the highlight of Pakistan Navy’s multinational exercise Aman-2017 at Manora on Saturday. 

The Special Operations Forces of Pakistan Navy and the participating countries presented an excellent display of strength and skill to overcome the enemy, which included tracking of terrorists’ cells and leaders, disrupting insurgent campaigns and building relationships with international partners to ensure peace and stability. 

The demonstrations using versatile platforms included fast manoeuvres by hovercraft, visit, board, search and seizure boats and water scooters, insertion of air assault teams through helicopters, para-jumps by special services groups of navies/commandos, frogman attacks and coordinated beach assault and reinforcement followed by extraction. The event showed a high level of coordination and professionalism of the Special Forces. 

Aiming to connect the countries through cultural heritage as well, the bands of Sri Lankan Navy, Pakistan Army, Pakistan Air Force and Pakistan Navy played a mix of traditional and military tunes. The enchanting melodies mesmerised the audience. 
A large number of personnel of the participating navies, observers, foreign diplomats and senior officials of armed forces of Pakistan witnessed the counter-terrorism demonstration and the bands’ performance. Sri Lankan Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral R.C. Wijegunaratne was chief guest. Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Zakaullah was also present.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

Mugwop said:


> Sri Lankan Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral R.C. Wijegunaratne was chief guest.



Great honor for the small island nation.. Just goes to show the reaffirmation of strong Pak - Lanka ties.. The closest allies in the region, Throughout each others post independent history

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Mugwop said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Naval exercise AMAN 2017 continues in Karachi*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *KARACHI: *
> *Multinational naval exercise AMAN 2017 continued in the Arabian Sea on third day on Sunday. *
> *Special Operations Forces of the Pakistan Navy and participating countries have so far presented impressive maritime counterterrorism exercises.
> The exercises, a fine display of strength and specialised skills to counter acts of maritime terrorism, refine special operating procedures, exchange of professional expertise and to enhance interoperability with participating Special Operations Forces teams.
> *
> *Anti-terror skills demonstrated during Aman-2017 exercise*
> 
> KARACHI: An impressive demonstration of counterterrorism skills along with a performance of military bands was the highlight of Pakistan Navy’s multinational exercise Aman-2017 at Manora on Saturday.
> 
> The Special Operations Forces of Pakistan Navy and the participating countries presented an excellent display of strength and skill to overcome the enemy, which included tracking of terrorists’ cells and leaders, disrupting insurgent campaigns and building relationships with international partners to ensure peace and stability.
> 
> The demonstrations using versatile platforms included fast manoeuvres by hovercraft, visit, board, search and seizure boats and water scooters, insertion of air assault teams through helicopters, para-jumps by special services groups of navies/commandos, frogman attacks and coordinated beach assault and reinforcement followed by extraction. The event showed a high level of coordination and professionalism of the Special Forces.
> 
> Aiming to connect the countries through cultural heritage as well, the bands of Sri Lankan Navy, Pakistan Army, Pakistan Air Force and Pakistan Navy played a mix of traditional and military tunes. The enchanting melodies mesmerised the audience.
> A large number of personnel of the participating navies, observers, foreign diplomats and senior officials of armed forces of Pakistan witnessed the counter-terrorism demonstration and the bands’ performance. Sri Lankan Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral R.C. Wijegunaratne was chief guest. Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Zakaullah was also present.




Fm90 reloading system behind the launcher what class f ship is it?


----------



## S.Y.A

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1439392686111435

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

HMS Daring

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PDFChamp

*Geopolitics On Display at Pakistani Naval Exercises*
017-02-16





_[By Christopher Zinn]_

Formally, the AMAN (Urdu for peace) international naval exercises that ran this week are about practicing responses to maritime threats such as piracy, terrorism and the smuggling of arms, drugs and people.

But swirling not far beneath the surface of the Arabian Sea manoeuvres and the Karachi portside mateship between the 37 participating nations, including Australia, have been two distinct issues.

One, the development promise and need for naval support for the massive China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project, which means new railways and roads to give the Chinese trade access to a new super port at Gwadar, near the Iranian border.

And two, the shadow of unresolved tensions between Pakistan and India over the disputed and divided Kashmir region and the growing nuclearisation of both nation’s navies with implications for the wider Indian Ocean region.

AMAN-17, the fifth in a series held since 2007, has seen naval assets sent from China, Russia, Indonesia, Turkey, UK and the US, among others. The Australian frigate_ HMAS Arunta_, which is on a nine-month tour of duty in the region, was present, but Indian vessels were not.

‘I’ll ask you, does India want AMAN?,’ Pakistan Fleet Commander Vice Admiral Syed Arifullah Hussaini tells me, referring to both meanings of the word. ‘They may have lots of grievances against us and the first step is to talk but they don't want to talk. If they wanted to they could have come (to AMAN-17) in one week, all it takes is to start resolving the Kashmir issue.’

While the local newspapers are full of bellicose posturing between both sides, the atmosphere at AMAN-17 has been highly cordial, with ceremonial and celebratory events ahead of the seaborn exercises and fleet review.

The Chinese naval presence is especially significant given the emphasis on CPEC, which involves more than US$50 billion worth of projects.

The projected amount of shipping from Gwadar in the already volatile waters of the region will require plenty of naval support.

On a goodwill visit to _HMAS Arunta,_ the Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah underlined the need for coalition building and security cooperation.

‘There’s going to be more activities close to our coast and that needs some more efforts on the part of Pakistan Navy and this huge area is so large no one nation can think of making it safe and secure absolutely. We need friends to join hands and make sure the maritime domain is safe and secure.’

Listening closely in agreement was _Arunta’s _Commander Cameron Steil, who is leading the ship on the Australian Navy’s 64th deployment to the area since 1990.


Not yet halfway into a long nine-month tour called Operation Manitou, the crew of 177 is involved in counter-terrorism, counter-piracy and drugs interdiction operations.


Steil said the detailed coordination of each navies’ different rules and regulations was invaluable for possible future joint operations.


‘The expenditure of a round out a barrel is almost inconsequential from what you get out of an exercise like this, which is all about the planning and understanding,’ he said.

The Pakistan Navy showed off their special forces anti-terrorist capabilities with a dramatic demonstration of a shore-based hostage rescue, involving parachutes, hovercraft, drones and much gunfire. 

Security has been high in Karachi in the wake of a suicide bombing in Lahore earlier this week, which killed 14. Most naval personal stayed on their heavily-guarded wharves and those staying ashore (including the media) mainly lived in one strongly defended hotel and were escorted outside at all times in large and fast-moving armed convoys.

_Christopher Zinn is a journalist and geographer with an interest in geo-politics and has worked for many media outlets covering Australia and the region, including Channel Nine, the ABC and the UK's Telegraph and Guardian newspapers. He attended the AMAN-17 exercises as a guest of the Pakistan Navy._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

(COURTESY OF DZKK)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Dazzler said:


> man, the type 45s are lookers, they sport quite a sophisticated design.


got any pics of them?


----------



## Arsalan

nomi007 said:


> are Russians are coming


Yup, they brought one of the largest contingent (as per my info) along side the Chinese and Americans. These three countries have joined the exercises with three ships each. However i have just seen one destroyer as yet so the report can be wrong. 



Blue Marlin said:


> anyone got a full list of the 35 countries?


I hope this will be of some help for you and all others as well:

*Complete list of participants for AMAN 17:*

Australia, 

Azerbaijan, 

Bahrain, 

Bangladesh, 

Brazil, 

China, 

Denmark, 

Egypt, 

France, 

Indonesia, 

Iran, 

Italy, 

Japan, 

Kazakhstan, 

Kuwait, 

Malaysia, 

Maldives, 

Morocco, 

Myanmar, 

Nigeria,
North Sudan, 

Oman, 

Philippines, 

Poland, 

Qatar, 

Russia, 

Saudi Arabia, 

South Africa, 

South Korea, 

Sri Lanka, 

Tanzania, 

Turkey, 

Turkmenistan, 

UAE, 

UK and 

USA.
*Ships Participating:



*
China 3
USA 3
Russia 3
Turkey 1
Great Britain 1
Indonesia 1
Sri Lanka 1
Australia 1
Iran 1
*
Type of vessels:*
3 x Destroyers
3 x Frigates
1 x Corvette
4 x Patrol Vessels
2 x Oiler/Tanker
1 x Tug
1 x Logistics Vessel
*
Other Participation:*
Special Operations Forces and Explosive Ordnance Disposal and Marines teams arriving from:
China
Indonesia
Malaysia
Maldives
Nigeria
Russia
Sri Lanka
Turkey
Great Britain
USA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## XDescendantX

I bet our paranoid neighbor to the East is so delusional right now they're thinking this is Pakistan's Cold Start Doctrine. Lol even though we don't need one.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Arsalan said:


> Yup, they brought one of the largest contingent (as per my info) along side the Chinese and Americans. These three countries have joined the exercises with three ships each. However i have just seen one destroyer as yet so the report can be wrong.
> 
> 
> I hope this will be of some help for you and all others as well:
> 
> *Complete list of participants for AMAN 17:*
> 
> Australia,
> 
> Azerbaijan,
> 
> Bahrain,
> 
> Bangladesh,
> 
> Brazil,
> 
> China,
> 
> Denmark,
> 
> Egypt,
> 
> France,
> 
> Indonesia,
> 
> Iran,
> 
> Italy,
> 
> Japan,
> 
> Kazakhstan,
> 
> Kuwait,
> 
> Malaysia,
> 
> Maldives,
> 
> Morocco,
> 
> Myanmar,
> 
> Nigeria,
> North Sudan,
> 
> Oman,
> 
> Philippines,
> 
> Poland,
> 
> Qatar,
> 
> Russia,
> 
> Saudi Arabia,
> 
> South Africa,
> 
> South Korea,
> 
> Sri Lanka,
> 
> Tanzania,
> 
> Turkey,
> 
> Turkmenistan,
> 
> UAE,
> 
> UK and
> 
> USA.
> *Ships Participating:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> China 3
> USA 3
> Russia 3
> Turkey 1
> Great Britain 1
> Indonesia 1
> Sri Lanka 1
> Australia 1
> Iran 1
> *
> Type of vessels:*
> 3 x Destroyers
> 3 x Frigates
> 1 x Corvette
> 4 x Patrol Vessels
> 2 x Oiler/Tanker
> 1 x Tug
> 1 x Logistics Vessel
> *
> Other Participation:*
> Special Operations Forces and Explosive Ordnance Disposal and Marines teams arriving from:
> China
> Indonesia
> Malaysia
> Maldives
> Nigeria
> Russia
> Sri Lanka
> Turkey
> Great Britain
> USA


thanks


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

HMS Daring

















@Blue Marlin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

truthseeker2010 said:


> HMS Daring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Blue Marlin




Is that our tanker in the back round in the last picture ?


----------



## Rocky rock

TOPGUN said:


> Is that our tanker in the back round in the last picture ?



Yep that's "PNS Nasr" Replenishment & Fleet Tanker!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

truthseeker2010 said:


> HMS Daring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Blue Marlin


i bet she was the main attraction!


----------



## Mo12

35 nations seem like a logistical nightmare, or was this more as a networking event?


----------



## SQ8

Mo12 said:


> 35 nations seem like a logistical nightmare, or was this more as a networking event?


No it isnt
Please read about hosting naval exercises and our capabilities before making baseless assumptions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PDFChamp

http://quwa.org/2017/02/15/major-multi-national-naval-exercise-aman-2017-concludes/

Feb 15, 2017 Bilal Khan -
* Major multi-national naval exercise AMAN 2017 concludes *





Pakistan has concluded AMAN-17 (or AMAN 2017), a major multi-national naval exercise that involved more than 35 countries, on Tuesday, 14 February 2017.

As per Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), AMAN-17 ended with maneuvers at-sea and a Fleet Revie in the Arabian Sea. Besides naval exercises, AMAN-17 also included a major event – i.e. the International Maritime Conference – as well as a series of seminars, discussions and ship visits.

*Discussion:*

_Foreword: This is not a news story, but a piece for discussion. The details offered in this article are not authoritative pieces of information, but rather, perspectives of the author._

While AMAN is not a new exercise, AMAN-17 was notably large, perhaps the largest of any single Pakistani military exercise in recent years. The Pakistan Navy used AMAN-17 to help drive Pakistan’s foreign relations efforts, namely by promoting the Navy’s participation in multi-national security initiatives (such as Combined Task Force-150 and 151) or Pakistan’s expanding rapprochement with Russia.

However, an exercise of this scale is costly, and with Islamabad and Rawalpindi enabling the Pakistan Navy to implement AMAN-17 at this scale could indicate that the Navy’s prominence has grown.

The driving force behind this surge stems from two sources: Rawalpindi assigning strategic deterrence tasks to the Navy, thus necessitating SLCMs and submarines to carry them. Second, and more importantly, the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and the need to guard the infrastructure investments made in Gwadar and, in time, the trade that is projected to flow from and to Pakistan.

CPEC – and guarding maritime trade generally – generate two overarching requirements.

First, anti-access and area denial (A2/AD), which is to deny an adversary access to Pakistan’s coasts, not just in terms of using Sindh or Baluchistan to enter the mainland, but to protect Pakistan’s coastal infrastructure, such as ports and shipyards. The main bulk of the Navy’s procurements – i.e. its submarines, FAC and coastal anti-ship missile (AShM) batteries – are centered on A2/AD.

Second, guarding Pakistan’s sea-lines-of-communication (SLOC) (sea-lanes) from criminal activity and, potentially, war-time enemy interdiction. Thwarting war-time interdiction will likely involve Pakistan using a portion of its submarine fleet and reinforcing them with modern surface warships.

Cumulatively, these programs would amount to several billion dollars in procurement expenditure, which is the largest funding package ever allocated for the Pakistan Navy.


----------



## Thorough Pro

We understand your apprehensions from IN experience where two out of four participating vessels end up colliding with each other.

Pakistan on the other hand has vast experience in conducting large scale exercises.



Mo12 said:


> 35 nations seem like a logistical nightmare, or was this more as a networking event?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Studios

Turkish SAT Commandos 
AMAN-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## assassin123

Thorough Pro said:


> We understand your apprehensions from IN experience where two out of four participating vessels end up colliding with each other.
> 
> Pakistan on the other hand has vast experience in conducting large scale exercises.


Lol when did that happen
And you call this a large scale exercise 
Google exercise MALABAR or IFR and you will get an idea on what a large scale exercise looks like
35 nations are participating as you claim and only 7 independent nations have only sent their vessels rest are only represented by diplomats and except 3 big warships all are mainly auxillary vessels or patrol boats.


----------



## truthseeker2010

assassin123 said:


> Lol when did that happen
> And you call this a large scale exercise
> Google exercise MALABAR or IFR and you will get an idea on what a large scale exercise looks like
> 35 nations are participating as you claim and only 7 independent nations have only sent their vessels rest are only represented by diplomats and except 3 big warships all are mainly auxillary vessels or patrol boats.



Malabar was a tri-nation exercise and its sea phase was in sasebo japan(2016).


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesian navy corvette KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda 367 arrives in Karachi harbor to participate in Aman 17 exercise 

She's previously were under UN mission in coast of Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

